# Show me?



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Can anyone show me how to us a SPST switch on a lionel uncoupler. :dunno:

I have the tracks but no controllers for them and being the skinflint that I am using my existing switches makes sense,,,,

Also have some mini SPDT's around that I could use :laugh:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cheif you have the uncoupler track right? 027? Now what track do you have? There wired differently. I believe there was 5 rail track and a magnetic one too. And it also depends on what couplers you have also. Ill try to shoot the wireing diagrams. For you, you might want to get the Greensburg book on lionel trains. Lots of info and troubleshooting guides


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=687 info here 
And here


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

This is on an 027 three rail layout. I do have the Greensburg manual but that doesn't speak to the SPST switch I'd like to incorporate..


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

It’s an electromagnet. There should be two wires or two connections coming from it. Hook one wire or connection to common and the other to one pole your switch. Hook the other pole of the switch to power. The switch must be the momentary contact type (normally open, press to close the circuit).


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Connect the ground to the terminal as per the diagram, then the power to one end of the switch, then the other to the terminal that says left control rail and terminal. That's the uncoupler, the other , right control rail is for unloading. It would be better if you had spdt momentary switches. That way one switch can operate both functions . And will only only turn on as you hold the switch. That is if you have that uncoupler section. Like I said their is a 5 rail one without the magnate. Its wired differently.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As Lehigh said, use ONLY normally open momentary push buttons. You would need 2 for each turnout. The input
to all from one of the accessory terminals. The output from
each to the appropriate turnout terminals. There is a common
on each turnout that goes to the other accessory terminal
on your transformer.

A SPDT switch would burnout the solenoid coils in
your turnouts.

You can get these buttons for very little money at Radio
Shack. 

Don

Don


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Don why not use momentary switches spdt? Up would be unload down unouple? The switch would spring back to open position when not pushed ( off) ? Did I get the terminology wrong? Same thing on turnouts, up is one way down another? Unless you like buttons


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Switch placement (SPST Momentary)*

Chieftopcop, Below is the underside of a 6019 Uncouple/Unload track. For the sole purpose of just using the uncouple feature (EXCLUDE THE UNLOAD), you need to place your switch between these two points from the bottom of the track. I indicate the two points with the Red Lines, and place your switch between these two points, and the track will operate the electromagnet to uncouple your cars. You should use a "Momentary style" with a center OFF, so that you only activate the Electromagnet momentarily and not a constant voltage applied.

This was tested for just the uncouple function!!


----------

